

Hello? I am new - barradarcy

If I were you, what would I do here?
======
iProject
Try looking at "Favorite HN threads of all time":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3996652>

------
genesisone
Read articles that I find interesting, interact with other people by posting
articles and participating in discussions.

------
TMK
Read interesting news and engage in the discussions.

------
lsiebert
check out the new and ask sections and comment if you have something
applicable to say that hasn't been said yet

